# Custom standalone iPhone activated system (mission statement)



## sid3effekt (Nov 9, 2001)

So i have this Alpine headunit in my 2003 GLI, and I am thinking that i should just get rid of it and instead build some sort of iPod dock that charges my iPhone and plugs in the output to a 2channel amp in the trunk which then outputs the sound to the speakers. this way i can bypass the stereo all together. That being said I need to make some kind of custom Double Din dock that fits where the stereo used to be. I am wondering if anything like this has been done before.


----------

